# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Meta para la próxima campaña de reforestación será sembrar 60 millones de árboles

## gpacheco

*Lima, feb. 22 (ANDINA).-* La meta para la próxima Campaña de Reforestación correspondiente al período 2009-2010 será sembrar 60 millones de árboles en el país, con participación de entidades y la sociedad en general, informó hoy Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, director ejecutivo del Programa AGRORURAL.   
La campaña de 2009 (de reforestación 2009-2010) tendrá las siguientes características: 60 millones de árboles, y ojalá que alguien nos gane en el Perú también para que haya también una respuesta similar en 60 millones (de árboles) adicionales. Tendrá además un alto ingrediente de árboles frutales, expresó el funcionario. 
Explicó que ya tal alto ingrediente esta presente en la nueva campaña que se está comenzando de reforestación, huertos familiares y árboles frutales en todos los asentamientos humanos de las zonas suburbanas del Perú.  
Beltrán sostuvo que ya la sociedad civil, las organizaciones no gubernamentales, los colegios, las alcaldías distritales y los gobiernos regionales se han comprometido a sembrar 38 millones de arbolitos en el país antes de fin de año. 
Esa cantidad de árboles se sumará a los 40 millones de árboles sembrados en diversas partes del país en el marco de la reciente Campaña de Reforestación que promovió el Ejecutivo y que culminó hoy en Breña con participación del jefe de Estado, Alan García Pérez. 
Igualmente hoy se efectuaron jornadas de plantaciones en todo el país como una en la localidad de San Mateo en las alturas de Lima en donde se plantaron tres mil 300 árboles. 
La Campaña Nacional de Reforestación de 40 millones de árboles, iniciada el pasado 13 de diciembre con el auspicio de las Naciones Unidas, se realizó simultáneamente en 18 departamentos del Perú. 
Han sido 40 millones de árboles de especies nativas que son las que se producen en su ande, también exóticas, que son para productos maderables, y también un porcentaje de especies de arbustos que producen frutos para la alimentación, expresó. 
Manifestó que esta campaña representa el esfuerzo de meses de trabajo tanto en la etapa de producción de árboles en los más de cuatro mil 300 viveros del Ministerio de Agricultura esparcidos por todo el Perú como en la etapa del sembrado en diversos lugares del país de los eucaliptos, pinos, cipreses, moles y quenuales producidos en dichos viveros. 
Es el esfuerzo de meses de trabajo de 13 gerencias departamentales, 83 zonales del Ministerio de Agricultura, que contó con el decidido apoyo de su ministro de Agricultura, Carlosd Leyton y con el apoyo del equipo de la dirección de operaciones AGRORURAL. 
Confirmó que desde el 13 de diciembre de 2008 -fecha en que se inició la citada campaña- hasta el 22 de febrero han participado más de 200 mil personas de las comunidades campesinas, esperándose que se genere más de 133 mil empleos temporales. 
El funcionario anunció que a partir del lunes con los alcaldes distritales se empezará con el mantenimiento y cuidado de los árboles para evitar la alta mortandad que hay una vez que se siembran, esperándose que en ese desafío también se una el Perú. 
Con los árboles sembrados se espera capturar anualmente más de 570 mil toneladas métricas de dióxido de carbono, con lo cual el Perú obtendría significativos ingresos económicos.   *Por mejorar cobertura vegetal* 
Por su parte el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, indicó que es necesario que los árboles sembrados crezcan para que en el futuro exista la cobertura vegetal necesaria para el mantenimiento el bienestar del Perú como país. 
Anunció que las campañas de reforestación continuarán. 
Se están continuando (las campañas). Tenemos acuerdos con los gobiernos regionales para continuar sembrando, en Huancavelica se van a sembrar siete millones de árboles, en Lima provincias se va a sembrar un millón de árboles, y eso va a ir pegando progresivamente. 
Indicó que dependiendo de la especie de árboles sembrados, los árboles pueden ser maderables en la construcción o minería en dos o tres años si por ejemplo son eucaliptos, y recién en más años si son especies nativas. 
Leyton manifestó que se cuenta con el presupuesto para el mantenimiento de los árboles sembrados a futuro en coordinación con los municipios y gobiernos regionales para tener guardabosques.  *Cuidar árboles como a hijos* 
A su turno, la viceministro de del Ambiente, Vanesa Vereau destacó la necesidad de cuidar a los árboles de la misma con la que se cuida a los hijos, porque los árboles son vida y dan el aire que permite ala gente respirar. 
Reiteró el compromiso de Ministerio del Ambiente en las campañas de reforestación apoyando al Ministerio de Agricultura, toda vez que unidos con los gobiernos regionales locales y el trabajo de los vecinos de cada uno de los lugares del Perú se podrá hacer un Perú más limpio, saludable, con mucha más biodiversidad y mucho más aire. 
Todos los funcionarios formularon tales declaraciones durante la ceremonia de plantación del árbol número 40 millones con la cual culminó la Campaña Nacional de Reforestación de 40 millones de árboles. Acto realizado en la Plaza de Armas del distrito de Breña con la presencia del jefe de Estado, Alan García Pérez quien sembró dicho árbol que fue de Tara.  *Foto: Andina (Vidal Tarqui)*Temas similares: Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas Se inició campaña de reforestación en la región Tacna Empezamos a sembrar más de 100 millones de árboles para enfrentar el cambio climático Campaña de reforestación en Apurímac generará más de 1,400 empleos temporales Gobierno lanza campaña nacional de reforestación que generará 128 mil empleos

----------

